

New Audio Codec - IgorC
http://listening-tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/Public%20Multiformat%20Listening%20Test%20@%2064kbps.htm
Greetings,&#60;p&#62;There has been significant advancement since the last 64kbps test. The Nero HE-AAC and Aoyumi Vorbis encoders improved, Apple added HE-AAC capability, and we have a new low delay codec with high quality: CELT.&#60;p&#62;http://listening-tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/Public%20Multiformat%20Listening%20Test%20@%2064kbps.htm&#60;p&#62;The following codecs are presented in this test:
Nero 1.5.4 HE-AAC
Apple QuickTime 7.6.9 HE-AAC
Ogg Vorbis AoTuV 6.02 Beta
CELT 0.11.2&#60;p&#62;Even the single result is helpful.
======
IgorC
Greetings

There has been significant advancement since the last 64kbps test. The Nero
HE-AAC and Aoyumi Vorbis encoders improved, Apple added HE-AAC capability, and
we have a new low delay codec with high quality: CELT.h

ttp://listening-
tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/Public%20Multiformat%20Listening%20Test%20@%2064kbps.htm<p>The
following codecs are presented in this test:

Nero 1.5.4 HE-AAC Apple QuickTime 7.6.9 HE-AAC Ogg Vorbis AoTuV 6.02 Beta CELT
0.11.2

Even the single result is helpful.

Have fun!!!

------
IgorC
[http://listening-
tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/Public%20Mult...](http://listening-
tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/Public%20Multiformat%20Listening%20Test%20@%2064kbps.htm)

you can get all_samples.zip from [http://listening-
tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/all_samples.z...](http://listening-
tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/all_samples.zip)

------
IgorC
If someone doesn't want to download separate packages there is All-In-One
package (ABC-HR and all samples) It should be more easy.

[http://listening-tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/ABC-
HR_bin_an...](http://listening-tests.hydrogenaudio.org/igorc/ABC-
HR_bin_and_samples.zip)

------
Geee
Why are the samples individually compressed in the package? Too much hassle to
uncompress them on Windows. There should be a single package containing the
software and the samples, and I should be able to run the test with a single
click.

